# Access ACCESS ACCESS !!!



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Just got home from the Meeting in Grand Forks. I'd estimate around 150. Dean Hildebrand was there. He got a ear full. Three spoke in favor of the early opener. The rest were all opposed.

It then turned to access & problems & solutions, by the folks from the crowd from that point on.

The 1st few speakers really said most of what needed to be said. Hildebrand was not spared how & what the hunters think of what is happening. Plus what they could be doing to change & improve things.

I did testify & invite all to come here to nodakoutdoors.com & read what has been said, by many serious / respected hunters from both out of state & Resident freelance hunters.

They also need to go to the old site & read what is there. http://www.dakota-outdoors.cityslide.co ... cfm/898492

Also go to http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/foru ... forumid=35 and read what has been said there.

I mentioned this is the 1st site that is not CENSORED - Not run by Commercial & Guide / Outfitter sponsors. That this site is for all outdoorsmen & women to come & say what they think. I believe the power of the internet can finally help unite us.

I need to collect my thoughts & memory of the discussions. I will report more later. Also get the GF Herald tomorrow. They have done a excellant job reporting, the real issues on all this.

Pheasantgate has been a blessing to us. & all future hunters of this state.

Lets keep the ball rolling & not let this chance to make positive WIN - WIN - WIN - WIN proposals slip away. There are problems - But there are also many (realistic) solutions, if the powers that be will listen to those they represent.

Hopefully many - most- all, will come here & help us all discuss them.


----------

